# Peanut Brittle



## Larryh86GT (Nov 19, 2016)

This is my first batch of peanut brittle. 3 1/2 lbs. It is really good. 
Larry


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 19, 2016)

Sadly my grandma's recipe passed with her, it was the best I've ever had.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 19, 2016)

I cut the recipe out of the newspaper a couple months ago and today was a rainy day so I gave it a try.


----------

